# pistachios safe for dogs?



## shell07 (May 20, 2007)

Hey everyone,
Been a while since I have been on here..hope everyone is well! Ok, so here is the thing..I was eating some pistachios and Junior (my Yorkie) decided he would like to try one..he seemed to like them-the nut only..not the shell..he only had a few..which I broke in half so he had like 2-3 whole ones..then it dawned on me-will they make him sick? He hasn't had any more-thought it best to check here because I am finding it hard to find any other info online that is informative..some says the nut is ok, but the shell is not..help!


----------



## apoirier594 (Aug 30, 2009)

I am not really to sure, but by the sounds of it, it is bad for the liver.

Look at this link, also if you have a emergency vet call and ask, they usually give free advice and are open 24/7

http://www.answerbag.com/q_view/476041


----------



## aokisweet (Apr 17, 2009)

I've read NEVER allow pistachios.

They are my favorite, BUT I do not keep them in my house anymore because this is the BOLD print information I got from my vet when I got my Poms. 

I hope he dont get sick! Google and see what you find. I know some people that give small amounts of Chocolate to their dogs and it does not affect them. And thats a BIG no no


----------



## shell07 (May 20, 2007)

Aikosweet, I did google and all the info was misleading..some info said the shell is the poisonous part, others said the nut..other info said in small quantities the nut is ok..that is why I am asking my df friends. I think I am going to play it by ear..he only had like 2 or 3 nuts and he seems ok. apoirier, thanks for the link, I did read it and will keep the vet in mind..he is on speed dial anyway Thank you!


----------

